

2012: The year that netbooks died - dragonquest
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/12/28/2012_year_netbooks_died/

======
ISL
I'm still buying one every once in a while, most recently in 2012. Sometimes
you need an actual computer that you can take anywhere, not a tablet.
Sometimes you don't have a lot of money. That's what a netbook is.

I don't think the form factor will ever die. It'll just change names. In a few
years, Transformers and Surfaces will be cheap-enough to fill the same niche.

When Africa impedance-matches with the internet, someone will sell boatloads
of netbooks.

This message sent from an NC10.

